# Palstic desing



## khaled_eid (Aug 24, 2010)

Did anay one know if the plastic desing still valid?


----------



## sac_engineer (Aug 25, 2010)

khaled_eid said:


> Did anay one know if the plastic desing still valid?


If you're trying to determine if plastic design is on the structural depth exam, please refer to the NCEES test plan on their website.

Good luck!


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 5, 2010)

khaled_eid said:


> Did anay one know if the plastic desing still valid?



Plastic Design is not discussed in SERM, but I would focus more on ASD and LRFD. The useful portion in Plastic Design is getting the Plastic Section Modulus of a steel section but then again this can be readily obtained in AISC 13th Manual and Plastic hinging of structures this is basically covered in the analysis of structures.


----------



## khaled_eid (Sep 8, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> khaled_eid said:
> 
> 
> > Did anay one know if the plastic desing still valid?
> ...


Thanks for help for those who

have replied


----------

